# "Double" Filtration?



## DL Lawrence (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello- I'm preparing to set up a 55 gallon planted freshwater tank. Great articles on cycling, setup, etc- what a wealth of knowledge here! My question is this- I have a Hagen AquaClear 70 (300 gph) power filter. I'd also like to put in an undergravel, for redundancy and some extra filtering capability. Is this OK?

Thanks in advance for all replies, comments, and suggestions.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Some one else with more knowledge will certainly chime in soon, for now I'll try to help.I don't think you could over filter. Being older I'd say under gravel was my first choice over others. The hob would really be the extra to me , and nothing wrong with that. With the under gravel you will need to vacum since the gravel becomes both biological and mechanical.They certainly will not interfere with each other.GREAT POST 'STAGNATION AND NEED FOR FILTRATION" on this forum.If you here other thoughts without waiting check it out! You can't over filter !


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you plan to plant your tank, I wouldn't do undergravel. Just easier. Another AC70 or 110 would be good.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I am with jr on this one. I would avoid undergravel if you can and go with another AC70


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I love undergravel filters personally. Cheap, easy to use, and THE best biological filtration out there. The only catch, as stated above, is if you decide to plant the tank. However, that does not mean you shouldn't put one in at all. Rather, I've heard of some on here that have simply disconnected the risers and air pump, capped the riser bases, and left the plates to collect mulm.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

For such a large tank I would go with two HoB filters, but your filtration needs truly depend on what you plan to house in the tank.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

my 55g and 75g both have UGF's and are planted, invest in two marineland 660R powerheads( or get the reverse flow kits from most fish online retailers) and you will be fine. I use em and have had the same 4 for 5 years now.

Marineland PH0660R Penguin Power Head 660R, Reverse Flow with Sponge Prefilter, 170GPH: Amazon.com: Pet Supplies

and for that price id buy em up, they retail from $35-$50 depending where you go. I paid $42 each for mine now im ticked.


----------



## DL Lawrence (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok, I'm stumped...what's the diff between that "powerhead" and an air pump for the UGF? So- I could run my Hagen HOB, an underground with an air pump, and a couple of those powerheads and be all set? Or, do the powerheads replace one of the other systems. Thanks for being patient with the newbie!

Oh- I plan to have some Glass Cats, Cherry Barbs, Neon and/or Cardial Tetras, and some Plecos of various flavors in the tank.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

The air pump can be replaced by the powerheads. Powerheads are basically submersible water pumps. Hook them up to the tubes instead of the air pump and they do the same thing.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

DL Lawrence said:


> Hello- I'm preparing to set up a 55 gallon planted freshwater tank. Great articles on cycling, setup, etc- what a wealth of knowledge here! My question is this- I have a Hagen AquaClear 70 (300 gph) power filter. I'd also like to put in an undergravel, for redundancy and some extra filtering capability. Is this OK?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all replies, comments, and suggestions.


From what I hear UGF's are not good for plants. Just what I hear.

I don't use an filters or mechanical filtration as in the link in my signature.

My .02


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I have zero problems with my plant roots and the UGF plates,especially the way I have it reversed. without the powerheads flowing under the plate you get a layer of muck, with the powerheads that muck doesnt exist if it does its very little and with the water current having no where to go but up thru the plate and gravel it feeds the plants a little better, having fresh micro-oxygenated water moving over the roots at all times makes the plants really happy.
before reversed powerheads









after reversed powerheads









My ferts are fish food and fish poop. thats it, no injection just 39wx2 t5ho;s on it.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Awww thanks.

reverse flow is also used in a reef tank that has been running for 40 years.

FWIW One advantage of a reverse flow system is the crud in under the plates and attaching a hose to the uplift (or down squish? LOL) tubes for water changes will flush that crud out. 

but alas again I'm no expert on that.

Was it you that posted just using the plants to from a plenum. Which allowed the wastes to accumulate under the substrate and feed the plants?

my .02


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

No and I think youd have to cut the plate to make that actually work 100% perfectly, the pumps themselves are pumping 140gph each under the plate and towards the opposite pumps flow creating no where for it to go but up.


----------

